# Question on Cleaning Curado CU-200B



## Kevin70 (May 24, 2010)

I am finally cleaning up some of my older reels. I watched the Shimano video on reel cleaning and I have looked at a link that Bantam posted long ago regarding cleaning these reels.

I have a couple of questions:
- The video didn't mention putting oil in the bearings. The cleaning guide mentioned putting oil on the "spool bearing" and had a picture of the bearing which is in the removable side plate (the one with the VBS brakes). Should you put a drop of oil on both? Any other bearings that should get oil?

- The video mentioned putting only a very light amount of grease on the drag washers. The cleaning guide said to put a good amount. What is best.

Thanks in advance for any answers.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

For regular maintenance, you can put a small drop of oil in both spool bearings........and also the pinion support bearing....."the one around the small gear the spool goes into". When it comes to grease on drag disks........sometimes that can be a personal preference. I like a decent film on mine....I like to use a little more on the new dartanium washers because they tend to get stuck in the gear if to little is applied. Also, run a q-tip through that pinion gear after every fishing trip. You will have to remove most of the fuzz on the q-tip before it will fit. The brass ring that the brakes ride in also needs a quick run around with a q-tip to remove any foreign material...."salt, dirt, etc." Good Luck.!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

BustinTops said:


> For regular maintenance, you can put a small drop of oil in both spool bearings........and also the pinion support bearing....."the one around the small gear the spool goes into". When it comes to grease on drag disks........sometimes that can be a personal preference. I like a decent film on mine....I like to use a little more on the new dartanium washers because they tend to get stuck in the gear if to little is applied. Also, run a q-tip through that pinion gear after every fishing trip. You will have to remove most of the fuzz on the q-tip before it will fit. The brass ring that the brakes ride in also needs a quick run around with a q-tip to remove any foreign material...."salt, dirt, etc." Good Luck.!


 BT hit it right on the head.. Nice job sir!


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Dipsay said:


> BT hit it right on the head.. Nice job sir!


Thanks Dip. :texasflag


----------



## Kevin70 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks guys. I got two of my Curado 200B's cleaned up (one more to go) and my Chronarch 100A. I wouldn't have gotten the side plate off the Chronarch w/o Bustintops help.

They really weren't very dirty inside. They are only used on fresh water. The main gear did have alot of residue from the drag washer on top of it. I used steel wool to smooth the surface of the gear back out. You could still see where the drag washer had been against the main washer, but I got it pretty smooth again. For the drag washer which is above the main gear, I went ahead and replaced them. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Steel wool can be very useful, but remember it is regular steel.....and the small shavings can destroy bearings, etc. Just remember to wash whatever parts down that you use it on as it sticks like glue on greased surfaces.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

spin the bearings on a nail point or ice pick tip in solvent to clean them , then dry, oil and replace

use shimano drag grease on curado drags, anything else will cause issues for some reason


----------

